# First Fattie.....YUMMY



## firewillie77 (May 25, 2009)

So I did my first fattie this morning. Used hot breakfast sausage, and put scrambled eggs, hash browns, and cheese it it. Turned out great!!


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

nice looking fattie there, glad you enjoyed it. Now you're hooked aren't you?


----------



## irishteabear (May 25, 2009)

Nice job!  Already thinking of your next one?


----------



## bassman (May 25, 2009)

Good looking fattie.  I don't even bother doing just one at a time.  Two or three maybe.


----------



## fire it up (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie.
I'm with Bassman, I would throw on 2-3 most times.
They freeze, thaw, refreeze, reheat beautifully, I have 4-5 in the freezer right now that I slice for breakfast sammies.
What type of smoke did you use?


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on your first FATTY, now you can expand the envelope that is only dictated by your imagination and your taste buds. it's all good my friend.


----------



## firewillie77 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah ive already got a ton of ideas for my next one's.   My dad was all over it and was checking some of the other ones, im surprised he isnt having me smoke today!!  oh and I used a combo of mesquite and apple.


----------



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

That looks good & juicy, nice job!


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on your first fattie and welcome to the fattie fan club!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 30, 2009)

Nice looking fattie specially on your first try. Just remember one cooked one hooked.


----------



## cowgirl (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations FireWillie, looks mighty tasty!!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 30, 2009)

Looks great FireWillie!


----------



## smokin_tarheel (May 30, 2009)

Looks Great, I am envious, I have not tried a fatty yet. Coming soon.


----------

